# hip impingement



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

Has anyone had a hip impingement labram tear or hip injury and how did it affect your riding. I hurt my hip at work in Sept, it has not gotten any better, going in for an MRI next week to get a better idea of what's going on.


----------



## Elanora (Feb 11, 2012)

I tore a hip flexor back in 2008 and had to stop running. I just started riding late last year because it actually HELPED my hip. I'm regaining a lot of my lost flexibility. I take lessons on a Morgan/Friesian cross with a beautifully smooth gait, and I always feel much better after riding her. I've gone from being able to raise my leg only a few inches above the ground (when bending at the hip), to being able to raise it almost parallel with the ground. I couldn't be happier!

Generally, I've found that once an injury has healed gentle stretching is the best kind of physical therapy. Sitting on a horse's back for an hour is my favorite way to stretch my hip! But I kept to shorter rides at slow paces until I figured out how I was affected. 

However, I do find that very bumpy rides leave me a little achy for a few days afterwards. My coworker has an adorable stumbly paint pony with a "Gatling gun" trot. The old injury is always a little sore after riding him.

I hope you & your doctors will be able to figure out a plan of recovery that works for you. Good luck at your MRI!


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

thanks for the reply, I have paints and icelandics to ride the problem is I can't spread my legs to ride right now, my guys are way too broad backed ie fat.


----------



## ShinaKonga (Jun 24, 2010)

Because of the hip injury I received by getting hung up on a fence and dragged this summer (And the hip injury I got from a fall last week), I've had to train my gelding to help me mount and dismount because I just can't pop up like I used to. I hate it, but we just had to improvise. You might find that little things like that will be different.


----------



## VT Trail Trotters (Jul 21, 2011)

Can you like mount with no mounting block? I havent messed up my hip(s) but my left knee is a mess and mounting to the right with my good knee im still very inflexable and i cant really do it.


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

Mounting isn't really the issue the issue is spread my legs to sit on their backs, I can mount either side of my horses. After about 10 minutes I can't stand the pain. I have no cartilage left in the joint so it's bone on bone, I can't sit for more than about 10 minutes either.


----------

